# 17th Annual Toronto Bottle Show - Four Seasons Bottle Collectors



## Arob (Apr 21, 2011)

TORONTO  
 April 17th 2011, The Four Seasons Bottle Collectors held their seventeenth annual bottle club show and sale.

 The biggest bottle collectors from Ontario and Quebec were there

 Canada's foremost poison bottle collector and dispensary, *Dwight Fryer* and his vast selection of cobalt blue and green and amber poison bottles from all over the world did good business with the ladies and interior decorators.





 Most of the pretty window bottles on his table were priced to sell quickly between $30 and $50 bucks CAN

 I detailed the fifteen of the thirty dealers and profiled some of the more sensational merchants and items on display at the event in 2011 Toronto Bottle Show on Dumpdiggers blog.

 Here's *Chris (Newf) Welton* behind some very impressive stoneware.




 More than half of this table is found treasure as Chris is a part of a prolific team of veteran dumpdiggers

 One of the foremost collectors of early Canadian sodas, *Terry Matz Torpedo Bottles*





 Terry had an early English brass hinged mold for blowing torpedo bottles on display!

 Whenever I attend a bottle show I get overwhelmed and I find it all slightly depressing because I see so much treasure that's so much better than my treasure and yet most of it is going down in price
 On my church's website blog I wondered Are Antique Bottles And Pottery A Good Investment?. Were they ever a good investment?


----------

